# Can I know which colour is this girl? Brown/Red Brown or Apricot



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Since she has a black nose, she can't be a genetically brown dog. (The terms "red" and "brown" can be confusing, particularly they way they are used in breeds like Australian Shepherd or Doberman. Aussie and Dobe breeders call their genetically brown dogs "red.")

I'm guessing she will get lighter, but I couldn't say how much lighter. Knowing what her parents look like might help.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

This puppy will fade to cream. You can tell because of the roots of the hair being white. Are you considering purchasing it?


----------



## CK Poodle (Aug 4, 2021)

Yes. I have a cream male. Thought of buying a female as a companion to my male. But this time I would like to have a red or brown color one. This puppy in the picture has a slightly white tone near the nose. I am wondering it is a silver beige.


----------



## CK Poodle (Aug 4, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> of


Yes. What do you suggest


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

CK Poodle said:


> Yes. I have a cream male. Thought of buying a female as a companion to my male. But this time I would like to have a red or brown color one. This puppy in the picture has a slightly white tone near the nose. I am wondering it is a silver beige.


Can't be a silver beige, as silver beige is brown based. Brown based dogs can't have black noses.


----------



## CK Poodle (Aug 4, 2021)

This is my cream male. He is towards white side. But this female puppy is towards brown. That’s why I thought it’s apricot or silver beige


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

CK Poodle said:


> Yes. I have a cream male. Thought of buying a female as a companion to my male. But this time I would like to have a red or brown color one. This puppy in the picture has a slightly white tone near the nose. I am wondering it is a silver beige.


nope not silver beige, that is also in the brown spectrum so would need liver points


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

It is not common in the US but I have seen poodles with this particular puppy coloration and they always end up cream. This puppy also looks dirty, ungroomed, and has very bad tear staining on the face. These things alone would be reasons not to buy for me.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Just buy it


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome to PF!

Have you seen the pup's parents? That will help you know possible color as an adult. 

I have no knowledge of how puppy buying is done where you live. 
General recommendations are to meet the breeder to see what they are like as people, how they treat their dogs, how the dogs live, and what the parents are like. 
Health testing of the parents before they were bred is also recommended so no trouble gets passed on to the pups. 
When you say companions, do you plan to desex both?

Many poodle colors will fade to a lighter version of the color they start with. Reds, apricots, creams and white are all in the same color spectrum and will fade in that range, if they fade. 
This pup is not in the brown spectrum.


----------



## CK Poodle (Aug 4, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi and Welcome to PF!
> 
> Have you seen the pup's parents? That will help you know possible color as an adult.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for replying. 
I am going to buy this puppy from the same breaded that I bought my Cream male. He is a good breeder. He has about 10 poodles and I am not sure which are the parents of this puppy. Need to visit him and see.
I was expecting a red, brown or dark apricot puppy this time. 
as you can see in the picture this puppy’s face is lighter, but he has a reddish coat. But the coat roots are bit lighter. So I am confused with the colour. 
for the de-sexing question, the answer is no. I just want to keep the breading option open


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

My guess, based on the color of the roots, is that this pup will actually end up even lighter than your boy. 
Poodle color can be surprising but it's almost for sure that this pup will end up cream. Possibly with apricot on the tips of her ears.
Generally speaking, if you shave the muzzle of a puppy you should get an idea of where the color is heading. Hard to be sure just based on a picture, but I suspect that if you shaved this pup she would be nearly white.
On a side note, I hope you have somewhere that one of the dogs can go for three weeks when the female is in heat. Otherwise your male will drive you insane, and you could also end up with an accidental pregnancy when the female is too young. I saw a couple of these recently at the vet clinic where I work and complications are common (one needed a c-section, one was aggressive to her own pups, one got mastitis. I think all three litters needed at least some bottle feeding, which sounds adorable and fun but really isn't.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Cream.


----------



## CK Poodle (Aug 4, 2021)

All are saying cream. Can’t it be an Apricot since she has this reddish tone in the court


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

CK Poodle said:


> All are saying cream. Can’t it be an Apricot since she has this reddish tone in the court


I would say no because the roots are so pale. That is a good indicator that she will be very pale as she ages.


----------



## CK Poodle (Aug 4, 2021)

What colour puppies would cream and cream breading gives


----------



## CK Poodle (Aug 4, 2021)

This is her latest picture. Breaded just sent me. Pls confirm you early comment is still correct. I mean is this cream


----------



## CK Poodle (Aug 4, 2021)

This is her pictures when she was very small.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Nothing can be guaranteed but most likely will be cream

My boy as his color faded

Almost 9wks










4yrs


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Still cream. You have to go by what the puppy is at the roots as she is only going to get lighter with each groom. If she'd been properly groomed by now you would be able to see it clearly. 

@Rose n Poos Lol. I was just about to post a link with your boy as an example. Good thing you got there first as these are better pictures.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If your dog is black the possible genotypes are: *BBEE, BBEe, BbEE, BbEe.*
If your dog is brown, the possible genotypes are: *bbEE, bbEe.*
If your dog is cream, white, apricot or red with a black nose, possible genotypes are: *BBee, Bbee.*
If your dog is cream, white, apricot or red with a brown nose, your dog's genotype is *bbee*.

*Table of Statistical Outcomes of Mating Pairs:*
_*Note: cream represents - cream, white, apricot or red_











































































*BBEE
I**BBEe
II**BbEE
III**BbEe
IV**BBee
V**Bbee
VI**bbee
VII**bbEE
VIII**bbEe
IX**BBEE
I*All
BlackAll
BlackAll
BlackAll
BlackAll
BlackAll
BlackAll
BlackAll
BlackAll
Black*BBEe
II*All
Black¾ Black
¼ CreamAll
Black¾ Black
¼ Cream½ Black
½ Cream½ Black
½ Cream½ Black
½ CreamAll
Black¾ Black
¼ Cream*BbEE
III*All
BlackAll
Black¾ Black
¼ Brown¾ Black
¼ BrownAll
Black¾ Black
¼ Brown½ Black
½ Brown½ Black
½ Brown½ Black
½ Brown*BbEe
IV*All
Black¾ Black
¼ Cream¾ Black
¼ Brown9/16 Black
¼ Cream
3/16 Brown½ Black
½ Cream3/8 Black
½ Cream
1/8 Brown¼ Black
½ Cream
¼ Brown½ Black
½ Brown3/8 Black
¼ Cream
3/8 Brown*BBee
V*All
Black½ Black
½ CreamAll
Black½ Black
½ CreamAll
CreamAll
CreamAll
CreamAll
Black½ Black
½ Cream*Bbee
VI*All
Black½ Black
½ Cream¾ Black
¼ Brown⅜ Black
½ Cream
⅛ BrownAll
CreamAll
CreamAll
Cream½ Black
½ Brown¼ Black
½ Cream
¼ Brown*bbee
VII*All
Black½ Black
½ Cream½ Black
½ Brown¼ Black
½ Cream
¼ BrownAll
CreamAll
CreamAll
CreamAll
Brown½ Brown
½ Cream*bbEE
VIII*All
BlackAll
Black½ Black
½ Brown½ Black
½ BrownAll
Black½ Black
½ BrownAll
BrownAll
BrownAll
Brown*bbEe
IX*All
Black¾ Black
¼ Cream½ Black
½ Brown⅜ Black
¼ Cream
⅜ Brown½ Black
½ Cream¼ Black
½ Cream
¼ Brown½ Brown
½ CreamAll
Brown¾ Brown
¼ Cream


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

CK Poodle said:


> What colour puppies would cream and cream breading gives


My vote is for cream as well. Two creams bred together will produce only varying shades of cream, maybe lightening to whiteish. Unless both dogs carry a "ky" and then can possibly produce patterns, but impossible to know that without color testing. It's unlikely, if they come from solid lines, that they would both carry "ky" anyway. I'd bet on all creams.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

IMHO, this puppy should be registered as apricot, but simply be aware that most apricots do, indeed, fade to cream.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

This was my boy at 8 weeks and then at 1 year old. He kept his dark ears and a stripe down his back. You can see how much lighter he got. Your puppy is rather cute 😍


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Sole0102 said:


> This was my boy at 8 weeks and then at 1 year old. He kept his dark ears and a stripe down his back. You can see how much lighter he got. Your puppy is rather cute 😍


Fascinating how his two colors are nearly opposing ends of the apricot range! 
I see that even as a baby his ears were distinctly dark.


----------

